# 晴らせり



## 涼宮

Good evening 

What does the せり part mean in 晴らせり? Like in:

1) 鬱憤を晴らせり
 2) 怒りを晴らせり
3)若葉時山頂開けて見晴らせり
4) この戦いに仇敵室小兵衛の首級をあげ父の恨を晴らせり

Does it come from 晴らせる and if so, it is conjugated irregularly? What does 晴らせる mean?

よろしくお願いします！


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

晴らせり is not a conjugation of a verb but a verb combined with a tense/aspect marker.  The verb is 晴らす or "clear something off."  No. 2 has another verb, 見晴らす or "look out on a view".

Now, り (as well as たり) is an archaic marker of the perfect.  The conjugation is like あり that we discussed recently but lacks several forms in the paradigm.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you! But what do you mean by ''perfect''? So 怒りを晴らせり is the same as 晴らせて or something? I think it's still not clear to me.


----------



## Flaminius

It's the same as 怒りを晴らした.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you very much!  Does it apply for all the sentences I gave? And in what usual situation would you normally utilize that archaic form?


----------



## Flaminius

The perfect sense applies to all your sentences.




> And in what usual situation would you normally utilize that archaic form?


I beg your pardon?  An archaic form is not for a usual situation or something you normally use.


----------



## 涼宮

ありがとうございました！ I meant if the ''usual situation'' would be things like, literature or laws or religion and the like.


----------



## Strutter

Hey,

When you want to make like a Samurai, or writing a historical novel. Other than that I don't think there is any case. You can hear 敵将討ち取ったり dozens of times in a videogame called 戦国無双. It's just like that.

I just found another one, it's actually used in translating older sayings. "I think therefore I am." is known as 我思うゆえに我あり。 That's all for now.


----------



## Flaminius

我思うゆえに我あり

あり is the old finis form of the verb ある.  In the old conjugation paradigm, ある was just the adnominal form.  The Cartesian maxim does not need vocabulary for the perfect sense.


----------



## Strutter

I just thought it referred to the archaic form in general. Sorry if not, nevermind then.


----------

